# New to Cyclocross



## pingu66 (12 May 2012)

I am sure this is asked all the time and I have read several posts.

I am not really wanting a Boardman as I dont want to go to Halfrauds!

Therefore what is available, decent budget with the following in mind
Internal cable routing BB7 brakes
Minimum Tigra preferably 105 could settlte for SRAM equivalents.
Pannier rack mounts
Good wheel spec.

I hae considered steel but just think the cabling looks ugly, particularly on the Surly.

Reallistically a little out of my depth as I am used to mountain bikes.

I want a bit of a do it all light cyclo tourer.

My current bike is a Specialized Epic Expert so needs to be lighter

I do like the Rose bike but nowhere stocks them and I cant find any reviews, also like the specialized Tricross particulrly with its lifetime frame warranty.


----------



## Moss (21 Sep 2012)

Depending on your budget? You need to look at the Ridley Range of CX Bikes -


----------



## Sheldon Bourgeois (21 Sep 2012)

KONA Jake.

http://www.konaworld.com/bike.cfm?content=jake


----------

